# Need to buy a 400 dollar rig with monitor.



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

I only have 400 dollars to spend i need a rig thats decent and if it can play some games like cs, and halo2. I dont necesarly need it for games but if it can play these it would be great. Just need a decent computer and thats it! i have windows xp.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DDCWDA2&s=dhs


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DDCWDA2&s=dhs


 Ive built a computer before. Is the Dell really my best bet? Or can i do the same with buying parts from newegg?


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Would you be ok with initially paying a bit more than $400 and then using rebates to lower the price to your budget?

Edit: Do you have a monitor?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

tony797 said:


> Ive built a computer before. Is the Dell really my best bet? Or can i do the same with buying parts from newegg?


$400 is a little slim including a monitor, Do you need a Keyboard & Mouse also?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

tony797 said:


> Ive built a computer before. Is the Dell really my best bet? Or can i do the same with buying parts from newegg?


No, you cannot built a cheap rig cheaper than Dell can.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Here's a pretty good build for $400

*GIGABYTE GA-EG31M-S2 LGA 775 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128338
*$54.99*

*Intel Pentium E2220 Allendale 2.4GHz 1MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116070
*$89.99*

*Antec earthwatts EA500 500W ATX12V v2.0 Power Supply*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007
*$54.99*

*Crucial Ballistix 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148204
*$33.99 (After Rebate)*

*GIGABYTE GV-NX88T512HPV1 GeForce 8800 GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125088
*$119.99*

*Western Digital Caviar Blue WD800JD 80GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM* 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822135106
*$38.99*

*SAMSUNG DVD+-RW/CD+-RW drive*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151161
*$22.99*

*Total:*
*$415.93(After $20 Rebate)*
If you'd like I can bring the price down $15

edit: 
ouch... Monitor. = /
Think you could get an old CRT for free?


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Also, for the case I'd take a trip to the dump.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Iplop said:


> Here's a pretty good build for $400
> 
> *GIGABYTE GA-EG31M-S2 LGA 775 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128338
> ...


Where's O/S?

Mouse? KB? Speakers? Case? Fan?

Truth is, Dell can beat buying parts at building cheap-*** rigs.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> Where's O/S?
> 
> Mouse? KB? Speakers? Case? Fan?
> 
> Truth is, Dell can beat buying parts at building cheap-*** rigs.


He says he has XP already. As far as the speaker/mouse/KB/fan go, he should be able to find those for free.

I find old computers/monitors(CRT)/keyboards all the time. Optical mice are also pretty easy to get for free as promotional items.

That said, a Dell would be allot less hassle.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea even though im not really a fan of Dell I'd definitely get a dell rig because the hassle is gone and its just an easy buy
http://configure.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=ca&CS=cadhs1&l=en&OC=D530CV_R_1E

looks like i dunno maybe try to find a local refurbished comp on craigslist because with a moniter the cheapest dell rig is $500


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

The thing about those Dell computers is that there's no way that they'd be able to play recent games. (integrated graphics card.) = /

Even a $70 graphics card would be better.


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

New build with monitor ($401.92):
(too lazy to format list)
*MB:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138109

*CPU:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103257

*PSU:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371007

*Video Card:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121243
*
Fan:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999612 (Attach to video card heatsink)

*Ram:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148204

*HDD:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822135106
*
Monitor:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009140

*CD/DVD:* http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151161

*Total: *
*$401.92 (After two $20 rebates)*
This build's just as good, if not better than the previous build and it has a monitor.

Edit: 
Go to a thrift store to find a monitor. You should be able to find a fairly large CRT(or maybe even an LCD) for around $15-20

That'll knock off a good portion of the price, giving you room to upgrade some parts(namely the video card)

Edit_2:
For the case, there's always the cardboard box(/milk crate) option.
I still think the dump is your best bet for finding a case (maybe even some parts as well)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Pure basics:

Case: SIGMA ORCA $14.99 (after rebate)

PSU: Antec earthwatts EA430 $29.99 (after rebate)

Motherboard: MSI K9A2GM-FIH  $54.99

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ $77

RAM: CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) $27 (after rebate)

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3160815AS 160GB $44.99

DVD burner: LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R $23.99

= $273

You'll, of course, need keyboard, mouse, monitor etc as well.
There's not much room for a video upgrade, but the onboard GPU is pretty decent and can be run in hybrid crossfire with a cheap HD3450.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Iplop said:


> He says he has XP already. As far as the speaker/mouse/KB/fan go, he should be able to find those for free.
> 
> I find old computers/monitors(CRT)/keyboards all the time. Optical mice are also pretty easy to get for free as promotional items.
> 
> That said, a Dell would be allot less hassle.


Can't reuse it or else it's illegal. Also, it says he has MCE.



Iplop said:


> The thing about those Dell computers is that there's no way that they'd be able to play recent games. (integrated graphics card.) = /
> 
> Even a $70 graphics card would be better.


There are options to add a video card, you know?


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried everything and it seems impossible. I thought it could be done? I guess i was wrong.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Iplop theres no way i can get a pentium 4 or something? It cant be done.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

look online for a refurbished computer. I 've seen towers sold for around $300. try craigslist too


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

tony797 said:


> Iplop theres no way i can get a pentium 4 or something? It cant be done.


I posted two working computer builds for ~$400 (last one even included a monitor)
I don't see what's wrong with them = /

I think Mcninjaguy's right on this one. A refurbished computer's probably your best bet.

*Edit:*
He said he has XP(he did not say it had already been used)
I stand by my previous statements regarding the parts which I didn't add. 
(Also, the cheapest dell computer with a monitor is ~$460ish)
*\/* __________________________________________________________*\/*


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Iplop said:


> I posted two working computer builds for ~$400 (last one even included a monitor)
> I don't see what's wrong with them = /
> 
> I think Mcninjaguy's right on this one. A refurbished computer's probably your best bet.


But they are missing alot of parts that Dell can offer for the same price.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Iplop were can i get a good refurbished computer?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

look at this crazy madness ITS CRAZY yea I live in Ottawa so you might find something crazier where you live!!!!!!! CRAZY!
http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/sys/806880240.html

this is not the price range but still crazy
http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/sys/802194759.html

I dunno I'd definitely check some used ads if I were you


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> look at this crazy madness ITS CRAZY yea I live in Ottawa so you might find something crazier where you live!!!!!!! CRAZY!
> http://ottawa.en.craigslist.ca/sys/806880240.html
> 
> this is not the price range but still crazy
> ...


 Is it possible to make a 200 dollar build. cause i want a flat panel lcd.:wave:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

hmm well its all posdible just check craigslist in your area or some other online thing for comps in your area seeing as I don't know where you live


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> hmm well its all posdible just check craigslist in your area or some other online thing for comps in your area seeing as I don't know where you live


moreno valley, ca


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have did it i finally did it! I GOT MY BUILD FOR 415.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Will this work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156085


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144102


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254034

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817148027

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146526

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103215


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813186141


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

No CPU.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> No CPU.


 edited look again.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

RAM isn't compatible.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> RAM isn't compatible.


then i would have to get 1gb instead of 2. Would it run fine in xp?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

tony797 said:


> then i would have to get 1gb instead of 2. Would it run fine in xp?


I meant speeds arn't compatible. The memory you posted is DDR2-667 and the motherboard needs DDR2-1066.

Also CPU has no HSF.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> I meant speeds arn't compatible. The memory you posted is DDR2-667 and the motherboard needs DDR2-1066.
> 
> Also CPU has no HSF.


 Is
dc chips a good motherboard?


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Never heard of it. or are you talking about PC Chips, because they are average.


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

peterhuang913 said:


> Never heard of it. or are you talking about PC Chips, because they are average.


 Yeah let me choose then ill post here give me a few minutes. i cant beleive i am making this happen.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this ram is compatible
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227178


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

your mobo is fine same with your cpu. but your cpu doesn't have a cooling fan
this one is scheap easy to install and good


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Is the hyper transport bus does it make a huge difference?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

oops forgot the link on the last one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150071
thats the cooling fan you need since your cpu doesn't come with one

Im not sure about the hyper transport bus


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Personally I have never seen a cheaper dual core than that ever!


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Personally I have never seen a cheaper dual core than that ever!


 Yes i know and my goal is still 400 and my total checkout is 447.33. So i have to bring it down going to go check out ebay. Thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ok good luck!


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Have fun with the build. Hope it gets completed so you can post pics


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

Is 500 watts enough power?


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

or is it too much?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

More power is never too much:grin:
What video card did you end up with?
And what brand and model power supply is this?


----------



## tony797 (Aug 2, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> More power is never too much:grin:
> What video card did you end up with?
> And what brand and model power supply is this?


 Its going to be the integrated one in the motherboard. And im looking at the antec 500 watt. this one.http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371019


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That will work but be aware it's 500 peak watts at 20c, so at it's normal operating temp(55c) and continuous load it might be 350 but for onboard video it will work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

500w looks good
how much is the final cost?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Dell Inspiron 530N, Intel®Pentium® dual-core processor E2180, 2.0GHz, 2GB RAM, 250GB, 16X DVD ROM Drive and 48X CD-RW/DVD Combo, Ubuntu Linux version 7.10 with DVD Playback, 1yr At-Home Warranty » for $274 at Dell.com 

Select Monitor to 'No Monitor [subtract $200' 
then keep continue and add to cart for $339
Final Price: $339 - $100 instant + $35 Shipping = *$274 + Tax*

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellst...&kc=19&oc=DDCWDAL&dgc=CJ&cid=24471&lid=566643


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

You might be able to get this monitor for about $120. SCEPTRE 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor 

http://officemax.shoplocal.com/offi...id=577497&pagenumber=12&listingid=-2091139420

$200 - 25% (if you pay using paypal) = $150 - ($30 off of $200 purchases) = $120 + tax


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

tosh9i, the poster doesn't want to believe that the Dells will be better than any rig he can built by himself. We just need to act like building is better for him and tell him parts because he is certain he can beat cheap Dells.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

tony797 said:


> Will this work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228
> 
> ...



Newegg has the AMD Athlon X2 BE-2400 2.3Ghz 45W Dual Core Socket AM2 OEM Processor for $50 *- $15 Code: AMD83015 *= $35 with free shipping. Thanks SP33DFR34K. 

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?t=909875


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't know why I'm wasting my time posting this. That OP hasn't been on this website for a week. Well, it's his own fault if he misses out on these great deals.
There are two problems with these deals. One is tax, and the other is the fact that it'll "temporarily" put him over his $400 budget. I say "temporarily" because there's over $150 in rebates.

$150 - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 + ECS GF7050VT-M Motherboard (Frys #56659761)
$40 AR - Antec Solo Mid Tower Case ($40 Rebate)
$45 AR - Antec NeoHe 550W Power Supply ($50 Rebate)
$15 AR - Emprex 20x SATA Dual Layer DVD-/+ RW Drive ($15 Rebate)
$100 AR - AMW 19" Widescreen LCD Monitor ($50 Rebate)
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=909640

$47.96 - Western Digital Caviar SE 320GB Ultra ATA Internal Hard Drive $47.96 
http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthread.php?sduid=40053&t=910243


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

whats those rebates they're CRAZY!


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Computer Geeks has a Debranded (Refurbished) HP Desktop Computer for $211 - $13 Code: X2DEAL = *$198*. Shipping starts at $11. Thanks Libertarian.

Specs:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ 2.2 Dual Core Processor 
1GB RAM 
250GB SATA HDD 
SATA DVD-RW Drive w/ Lightscribe 
Integrated Video, Audio, Ethernet 
One 16x PCI-Express slot, Three PCI slots 
Keyboard and Mouse 
No operating system

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=TS-0001A-AMDX121-R&AID=10440852&CJPID=1225267


----------



## 37wes37 (Mar 20, 2008)

Got o Recoupit.com for a refurbed computer with a dual core processor, etc., for $250-300 dollars, or even less. Pick up a used monitor from a Computer Renaissance store, a thrift store or a garbage can and he would be okay.

Hope it worked out for him. Some great suggestions were posted that included everything but paying for it!


----------

